#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Sattahip Navy Base - Armed Forces Day celebrated

## dirtydog

*Armed Forces Day celebrated at the Sattahip Navy Base.*

Friday 18th January was National Armed Forces Day here in Thailand and as part of the nationwide celebrations; we attended the Sattahip Navy Base where a parade was held, attended by Admiral Satirapan, the Commander-in-Chief of the Royal Thai Navy. A formal parade including a marching band, parachute display along with a Helicopter and fighter aircraft display, took place. 12 Battalions of navy soldiers were also blessed by a Monk who sprinkled the soldiers with holy water.

Pattaya City News

----------

